# Are SARMs bull?



## AncientOldBloke

Probably a previously asked question, I know.

But all the internet sites, while propounding the benefits, also happen to sell them.

So who here has used SARMs, which ones and what happened ?

(BTW, the reason I feel safe with test and deca is because we have 50 years' worth of writing and comments on them. We have 70 and 80 yr olds' reports on what happened when they took them years ago and lived to tell their tale. We have dosing suggestions. We have the after picture and bloods many years on. We don't have that with SARMs)


----------



## nWo

I've used Ostarine and LGD-4033. I'm quite a fan of them tbh, good lean gains that were kept post-cycle (though I'm a blast n cruiser so that helps, but shows that it wasn't all just glycogen and water). I suppose if I had to compare them to a steroid I'd have to go with turinabol, nice lean gains but fairly mild. Would definitely recommend using a test base with them or you'll feel like s**t, I dunno who's idea it was for them to potentially be used as test replacement but they ain't that at all, they'll shut you down and they're no testosterone alternative because they have little to no androgenic effect. LGD is fairly pricey but I'm definitely using ostarine again, great for cutting as well as bulking.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

They're all pricey. I'm B&C too. It was for the one month per 4 I'm on 150mg pw test e

I gonna pass.

Thanks for your input man.


----------



## S1dhu82

Ive used gw5016 with my tren blast last year also mk2866 and lgd on my cruise. My honest opinion gw did help cholesterol and my cardio but the other 2 complete waste ur better off with Proviron on ur cruise. Will harden u up slightly and help estrogen and sex drive. I wouldn't purchase sarms again. They have there place if u don't wanna do steriods but 4 us b and c a waste buy more steds instead


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Yeah that's what I thought too (re bang-for-buck).

Leave it then.


----------



## Goranchero

I've tried only ostarine (MK-2866) and ibutamoren (MK-677). Ostarine is nice, no sides, it is like a creatine that actually does something, not much, but it works. Ibutamoren was a complete waste of time with worse sides than tren and no results.

IMO, they are a waste of time and money compared to PHs and proper gear.


----------



## Big Ian

Personally ive been very pleased with mk-677 and ostarine, im using them alongside trt test e (self prescribed) at 125mg/wk and have been for the last 4 months since my cut at 12.5mg osta and 10mg mk-677 per day. Kept me leaner and fuller than usual with better sleep than ive ever had and joints/tendons better than they have been for several years.

Good stuff imo as long as you keep expectations realistic and not too expensive runningit the way i do....


----------



## Todai

Guy in yourube "enhanced athlete" did a full prep on them. Looked good nick


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Saw that one.

But how do we know that he wasn't PCTing with SARMS after an obscenely big injectable and oral cycle earlier?


----------



## strecharmstrong

AncientOldBloke said:


> Saw that one.
> 
> But how do we know that he wasn't PCTing with SARMS after an obscenely big injectable and oral cycle earlier?


 After all he does sell them he also sells igf lr3 which 90% of people in the knw knw that it does not work in humans... so i wouldnt believe a word he says tbh


----------



## AncientOldBloke

"Darkter Tony Huge here, about to jab a jeroboam of tren and a magnum of test to get myself to the position where I can sell you my SARMS. And don't be fooled by the 100s of Filipino chicks milling round - they don't count cos they got no T&A"


----------



## bankss

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I've used Ostarine and LGD-4033. I'm quite a fan of them tbh, good lean gains that were kept post-cycle (though I'm a blast n cruiser so that helps, but shows that it wasn't all just glycogen and water). I suppose if I had to compare them to a steroid I'd have to go with turinabol, nice lean gains but fairly mild. Would definitely recommend using a test base with them or you'll feel like s**t, I dunno who's idea it was for them to potentially be used as test replacement but they ain't that at all, they'll shut you down and they're no testosterone alternative because they have little to no androgenic effect. LGD is fairly pricey but I'm definitely using ostarine again, great for cutting as well as bulking.


 ive also tried ostarine a long time ago, had recently dabbled with a brand called alpha pharma I picked it up from a UG lab here in the uk I find it much more effective, just thought perhaps u may want to know.


----------



## nWo

bankss said:


> ive also tried ostarine a long time ago, had recently dabbled with a brand called alpha pharma I picked it up from a UG lab here in the uk I find it much more effective, just thought perhaps u may want to know.


 Yeah I've noticed some of the steroid brands doing ostarine now. Would rather just buy from them in the future tbh, then you can go with labs based on their rep as a lot of the ones making SARMs are relatively unknown and you just have to ask around or go by reviews.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Just did a standalone cycle of Ostarine. So no other anabolics, started at 101kg and ended at 106kg. Ate at a deficit almost all the way throughout 8 week cycle. 30mg a day. Definitely see changes in physique, strength, and bodyfat is slightly down. Will be using again.


----------



## jones105

Iv currently used rad140 and mk-677...great results..steady strength gains,a little leaner...no shut down with these two.

lathargy was a big horrid but after a week or so it started to subside...

finished rad now and running mk with arimistane...still gaining strength,steadily..

iv used osta and LDG last year and found that really good...The problem is,people expectations with them...your not going to get dramatic results,slow steady gains..


----------



## S123

Enhanced Athlete are right about things such as DNP and some of their gear talk but wrong about a lot of their sarms and guess what, they sell sarms so go figure...they use gear talk and hgh talk to grab your attention and then they hit you with a sarms are better than steroid vid to try and sell you s**t you don't need


----------



## WallsOfJericho

S123 said:


> Enhanced Athlete are right about things such as DNP and some of their gear talk but wrong about a lot of their sarms and guess what, they sell sarms so go figure...they use gear talk and hgh talk to grab your attention and then they hit you with a sarms are better than steroid vid to try and sell you s**t you don't need


 But their Sarms do work.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Nobody's saying SARMS don't work.

I was enquiring about the bang-for-buck value of them.

I've read SO much and thought SARMs are the bees knees. That's when I realised that the writers who expound their virtues are the ones who also sell them.

I'm going to do 8-12 weeks GW Cardarine at 2x 10mg ed to combat tren's cholesterol sides.

As I have experienced tren's sides before, after one GW cycle, I will know whether GW is worth the money (for me, anyway).


----------



## Ripped17

WallsOfJericho said:


> Just did a standalone cycle of Ostarine. So no other anabolics, started at 101kg and ended at 106kg. Ate at a deficit almost all the way throughout 8 week cycle. 30mg a day. Definitely see changes in physique, strength, and bodyfat is slightly down. Will be using again.


 Did it shut you down at all ?


----------



## AncientOldBloke

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm going to do 8-12 weeks GW Cardarine at 2x 10mg ed to combat tren's cholesterol sides.
> 
> As I have experienced tren's sides before, after one GW cycle, I will know whether GW is worth the money (for me, anyway).


 Well it's been 6 weeks and GW 4929 5638 7526 4483 8/15 to 8/17. 534

has done nothing. I mean nothing whatsoever.

Couldve got half a hooker for the same £50


----------



## swole troll

ive hardly delved into SARM's at all bar MK 677 which is wrongfully sold under the SARM bracket (its a GH secretagogue, closer to a peptide)

and after hearing what dave palumbo said on them and the results ive seen from others they appear to be as about as effective as the weakest of steroid cycles with no long term studies on their side effects

my opinion is if youre enhanced youre not natty so use gear


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Yeah agreed

I just deleted a thread about which SARM supplier is good

Sod it.

Hey where can I get Dave Palumbo's article?

Is this it?


----------



## KOZMO

I haven't read a single log on mk 677 where the person reported to benefit


----------



## Juiceedeeznutz

KOZMO said:


> I haven't read a single log on mk 677 where the person reported to benefit


 I've ran it a couple of times for 6 months at low dose, great sleep and recovery, fullness all in all I liked it a lot but at 20mg brain fog, intense hunger, starting of water retention so I dropped to 10mg before bed.

go on other forums and there's loads of logs/opinions


----------



## AncientOldBloke

AncientOldBloke said:


> going to do 8-12 weeks GW Cardarine at 2x 10mg ed to combat tren's cholesterol sides.
> 
> As I have experienced tren's sides before, after one GW cycle, I will know whether GW is worth the money (for me, anyway).


 So here's the answer for me after April, May and nearly June:

No HDL increase

No LDL decrease

No discernible cardio improvement - 135bpm x 30-40 mins would've got easier by the day anyway

No discernible nutrient partitioning - I look better but how do I know it was the GW 4929 8156 7113 0005 11/07 to 08/20 that did it?

10am BP is exactly the same as 17 March - 120/80 average of weekly figs

*SARMS ARE BULL!! *

*I WASTED HUNDRED QUID*

*COULD'VE BOUGHT A TON OF MEAT, FRUIT AND VEG WITH THAT *


----------



## Jaling

AncientOldBloke said:


> Nobody's saying SARMS don't work.
> 
> I was enquiring about the bang-for-buck value of them.
> 
> I've read SO much and thought SARMs are the bees knees. That's when I realised that the writers who expound their virtues are the ones who also sell them.
> 
> I'm going to do 8-12 weeks GW Cardarine at 2x 10mg ed to combat tren's cholesterol sides.
> 
> As I have experienced tren's sides before, after one GW cycle, I will know whether GW is worth the money (for me, anyway).


 How did you find it cardarine on the cholesterol during the tren cycle ?


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Jaling said:


> How did you find it cardarine on the cholesterol during the tren cycle ?


 Lol!

Bull.

Nothing beats GP-prescribed Atorvasation @ 20mg before sleep. A scrip costs £8.80 and last 56 days. Simvastatin is a quid a tab on the net.


----------



## Jaling

AncientOldBloke said:


> Lol!
> 
> Bull.
> 
> Nothing beats GP-prescribed Atorvasation @ 20mg before sleep. A scrip costs £8.80 and last 56 days. Simvastatin is a quid a tab on the net.


 Cheers man!


----------



## swole troll

AncientOldBloke said:


> So here's the answer for me after April, May and nearly June:
> 
> No HDL increase
> 
> No LDL decrease
> 
> No discernible cardio improvement - 135bpm x 30-40 mins would've got easier by the day anyway
> 
> No discernible nutrient partitioning - I look better but how do I know it was the GW 4929 8156 7113 0005 11/07 to 08/20 that did it?
> 
> 10am BP is exactly the same as 17 March - 120/80 average of weekly figs
> 
> *SARMS ARE BULL!! *
> 
> *I WASTED HUNDRED QUID*
> 
> *COULD'VE BOUGHT A TON OF MEAT, FRUIT AND VEG WITH THAT *


 i like

citrus bergamot 
fish oil 
and plant sterols

for cholesterol assistance

on cycle lipids always take a wack though


----------

